

Evaluation and Comparison: MongoDB vs Redis, Tokyo Cabinet, and Berkeley DB - koski
http://perfectmarket.com/blog/not_only_nosql_review_solution_evaluation_guide_chart

======
adulau
Maybe I'm a bit biased (being a happy user of Redis) but the insertion-time
for Redis is very good even for a large data set. In their comparison table,
they state that is limited. It would have been very interesting to see the
configuration files for each test and the benchmarking scripts.

